#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Μεταλλικά >  > > >  >  >  Stahlbau

## Barracuda

Υπάρχει τo *Stahlbau*  μεταφρασμένο στα αγγλικά?

----------


## Pappos

Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι δεν υπάρχει. Για μια εικόνα αν μπορείς να το βρεις ρίξε μια ματιά. Έχει αναλυτική θεωρία, πίνακες από εργαστηριακές δοκιμές, θέματα γεφυρών, ιστών, πυλώνων κ.α.
*Όπως έχω πει πολλές φορές και εξακολουθώ η βίβλος για τις σιδηρές.

*

Αυτή είναι η καινούργια έκδοση, η παλιά είναι με το μπλε εξώφυλλο.

----------

iovo

----------


## Pappos

*dratsiox*, πίστεψέ με είναι όχι αναλυτικός, αλλά πολύ αναλυτικός. Όταν λέμε πολύ το εννοώ. Από πίνακες, μέχρι ανάλυση και παραδείγματα. Εξάλλου το βιβλίο είναι με πολύ μικρή γραμματοσειρά, συμπυκνωμένο και παρόλα αυτά φτάνει τις 1100 και άνω σελίδες.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Pappos

*dratsiox* 


> Αν θέλεις μπορούμε να γράψουμε μια τυπική βιβλιογραφία στη mechpedia


Ναι είναι καλή ιδέα.

----------

